# Duplicate Posts and Other Errors



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Hi Guys, 

Just to keep you all informed. We're aware that the forum is doing some funny things at the moment (duplicate posts, and bringing up some strange errors), and we are looking into it.

If you do come across any strange errors, feel free to put up a screen shot of it, it might help us narrow down the problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Huffapuff (5/2/18)

I don't know if it's just me, but when I type this happens when using my phone:
I I don't knowkif itsi just me, but whenwiwhentyoe thisthappensha when usingumy phone.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but when I type this happens when using my phone:
> I I don't knowkif itsi just me, but whenwiwhentyoe thisthappensha when usingumy phone.


That error is because you're saving water by drinking beer.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

I’m getting a load of duplicate posts and now I get an email saying I have a pm but the pm isn’t there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (5/2/18)

It's Monday. The forum probably has a hangover. 2 blue smarties for a babalaas and she's sorted!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huffapuff (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> That error is because you're saving water by drinking beer.


Hmmm... Then it is just me 
At least I'm doing my bit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/2/18)

wazarmoto said:


> It's Monday. The forum probably has a hangover. 2 blue smarties for a babalaas and she's sorted!



And here I thought they were only for improving your ahhh ....posture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/2/18)

Yup can't send pms and every second post comes up with the error but it actually posts... so end up posting twice by mistake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/2/18)

To everyone. When you post and get an error. Just close the error and refresh the page. Your post will be there, but if you click post again, it will be a double post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/2/18)

Does double posting occur with Tapatalk as well or is it just with the browser? I'm using Tapatalk and haven't had this issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/18)

@Stosta , I only receive email notifications occasionally for threads that I have requested email notifications.
Same thing w.r.t. alerts on watched threads.
Basically notifications and alerts are hit and miss.
I have had this problem since October last year and I have spoken to @Alex about this, but it seems to have become worse over the past month.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/18)

if someone double posts, and you "like" both (i.e. rate both) does the user get 2 likes or only the one rating ?

...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

vicTor said:


> if someone double posts, and you "like" both (i.e. rate both) does the user get 2 likes or only the one rating ?
> 
> ...lol


Haha! Well you would get two, but we're cleaning up dup posts as we go, so I'm guessing you lose the ones that are attributed to deleted posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

@Stosta I posted on Forum Issues and I was then told about this thread. 

Over the last 2- 3 days I've had difficulty in sending my post. I get the message that there's a Server Error and I must try again later. But when I try again later, I get the same message, and again, and again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta I posted on Forum Issues and I was then told about this thread.
> 
> Over the last 2- 3 days I've had difficulty in sending my post. I get the message that there's a Server Error and I must try again later. But when I try again later, I get the same message, and again, and again.


Yep, I think that's the one most of us are getting. Nine times out of ten it is posting, so then when you click post again, it's putting up another message and that's where all the duplicates are coming from.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Scissorhands (5/2/18)

Hmmmm


----------



## Zister (5/2/18)

zadiac said:


> To everyone. When you post and get an error. Just close the error and refresh the page. Your post will be there, but if you click post again, it will be a double post.



Does this work with pm's as well? 
Thanks


----------



## zadiac (5/2/18)

Zister said:


> Does this work with pm's as well?
> Thanks



Not sure, haven't tried yet.


----------



## antonherbst (5/2/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 121313


Alot of juice stirrer’ers”ers for sale. Go buy now before the special ones are gone. 

I have noticed some issues but a previous refresh screen said maitenance is being done on the servers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Scissorhands (5/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Alot of juice stirrer’ers”ers for sale. Go buy now before the special ones are gone.
> 
> I have noticed some issues but a previous refresh screen said maitenance is being done on the servers.



Nah my scale + lvl25 wrist do a good job (im cheap/vape budget blown)

Ahh I see . . . Nice that the forum still functions during server maintenance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (6/2/18)

I couldn't post a new thread in the Vape Club section


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

franshorn said:


> I couldn't post a new thread in the Vape Club section



Hi @franshorn , you managed to post three 
Have deleted the other two for you and did respond to you on one of them.


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

We still trying to figure out and solve this double posting issue

Sorry for the troubles everyone 

Relax, have a coffee and a vape and hopefully it can be resolved soon


----------

